
The web in 2011: HTML5 dominates Flash, trouble for data capped mobile surfers - llambda
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/110099-the-web-in-2011-html5-dominates-flash-trouble-for-data-capped-mobile-surfers
======
digitalclubb
It's absolute nonsense to say that 'HTML5' dominates Flash and many developers
switched from Flash to HTML5.

It's more of a case that developers have become more accessibility and SEO
savvy and now render things like carousels, galleries and news feeds through
JavaScript and libraries like jQuery, which is nothing to do with HTML5.

HTML5 elements such as Canvas, Video and Audio will have minimal impact
towards the direct switch from Flash, until developers fully understand their
potential.

------
seanalltogether
> "Between 2010 and 2011, the average amount of Flash content downloaded
> stayed exactly the same — 90KB — but JavaScript experienced massive growth
> from 113KB to 172KB."

So that's the criteria for which the headline was based on?

------
j45
HTML5 _is_ the future. The future isn't today.

Am I still excited about HTML5? Yes. Does it solve all my problems today? No.

Dominating means replacing and outdoing.

HTML5 can't do everything flash does in every browser, often without killing
the computer. It reminds me of the Flash 1-3 days. Seriously. Look it up. I
know it might sound crazy. HTML5 doesn't have the Flash quality development
tools yet either (I hope someone makes it).

I think it's a bit premature to say HTML5 dominated Flash. Most of these types
of statements are from people who actually haven't used HTML5, or Flash in the
trenches.

HTML5 WILL do a ton inthe next few years, until then not much offers the one
codebase / one execution on any platform.. unless RIM actually keeps building
the Flash Player for mobile.

~~~
melling
Are you considering that the web is going mobile?

700,000 Android devices are being activated every day. Apple is selling 10
million iPads a quarter and has hundreds of millions of iPhones on the market.
If you have a website that you want people to view on mobile, you're either
going to use HTML(5) or have a second site for mobile.

In short, we'll have a billion mobile Internet devices in a few years, and
HTML(5) is the only web solution to reach all of them.

~~~
j45
I agree with you. In a few years HTML5 will be a lot further along than it is
today.

I'm ready to use HTML5 for everything, it's just not ready for me to use it
for everything yet, and I'm looking forward to it.

Until then, Flash and HTML5 are not going away. If there's almost a million
new android devices a day, they all run Flash too, in addition to HTML5.
Everything except iOS runs Flash pretty okay. A pretty okay performance
designation applies to HTML5 too in places.

The web is going mobile, but not exclusively. Flash might have one kind of
quirks between desktop and mobile.. HTML5 will have it's own for the
foreseeable future, and keep improving.

But the desktop isn't going anywhere either, neither is the web on the
desktop. It might not grow as big or as fast anymore, but we work on
computers, we consume on computer, we experience on computers, and most
certainly, we create on computers.

The only thing I like having Flash for today on mobile is video anyways. :)

Hope that clarifies.

